# Customising second hand t's and the law



## overo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

Great site, stumbled across it last night.

I am after information on customising 2nd hand t-shirts/garments and re-selling them, and of course the laws that may affect this.

(I am referring to cut and sew type customisation)

- If I remove their logo's am I still infringing any bodies rights. (see scenario below)

- I am from Australia, living in Europe and interested in these markets the America's and the UK.

ie. Standard second hand tee-shirt and I add more fabric to make another garment and re-sell, or even add my own label and resell?

Is this legal?

Please help?

Kind Regards,

Overo


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

If you can get a lawyer to give you a legal definition of "second hand", I'd like to hear it. I am in a small town, and I wanted to know. We have 14 lawyers situated around our county seat court house., and I gave up after asking a few.
Thank you.
Smith


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

First sale doctrine says you should be okay, *however* trademark law has come into play and has caused problems for people. As has pr.

If you google _urban outfitters crownfarmer_ you'll see UO ran into problems constructing one garment by cutting up another.

I would suggest that what you're proposing is legal, but could involve you in legal trouble anyway. I would further suggest that you contact a lawyer for better advice than we can offer, and that way you know how you'll act if you get accused of anything (i.e. you can have a letter drafted to fire back).


----------

